# Reheating Smoked Salmon



## jamiemac13 (May 11, 2013)

I'm smoking about 13 lbs today and I am going to make fish dip with some and the rest I'm taking as fillets over to my brothers for Mothers day Tomorrow.
Can I reheat the fillets for those that don't like it cold and what would be the best method?

Thanks


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 11, 2013)

Jamiemac13 said:


> I'm smoking about 13 lbs today and I am going to make fish dip with some and the rest I'm taking as fillets over to my brothers for Mothers day Tomorrow.
> Can I reheat the fillets for those that don't like it cold and what would be the best method?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can reheat.  If you can, vacuum seal  or put in zip bag and push the air out buy almost completely submerging in water, then seal closed.  Place in a pot with a rack in the bottom of simmering (180°) water for a few minutes.  The rack will prevent the bag from coming in contact with the bottom of the pot and possible melting a hole in the bag.

Enjoy....Tom


----------

